# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Ինտիմ հարցաշար

## Adam

*1.* Առաջին անգամ քանի՞ տարեկանում ու ինչի՞ հենց էդ տարիքում: 

*2.* Խմբակային սեքս արել ե՞ս: Եթե հա՝ ծավալվիր մի քիչ: Ի՞նչն էր քեզ դուր գալիս շատը: Եթե ոչ, կուզեի՞ր փորձել: 

*3.* Ձեռնաշարժության ժամանակ պատկերացրածդ հայտնի կանանցից կամ տղամարդկանցից: Ծավալվիր մի քիչ. ինչի՞ հենց ինքը կամ՝ իրենք: (վերաբերում ա նաև կանանց՝ իրենց մաստուրբացիայի ժամանակ) 

*4.* Ակումբցիներից մեկի վրա ռեալ ֆանտազիաներ ունե՞ս: Մի՛ ասա՝ ով ա, պետք չի: 

*5.* Եթե ինքդ քեզ հետ սեքս անելու հնարավորություն ունենայիր, կանեի՞ր: Ինքդ քո դուրը գալիս ե՞ս: 

*6.* Մարմնիդ ո՞ր մասն ես ավելի շատ հավանում: 

*7.* Էն մարդիկ, որոնք քեզ ձգում են. իրա՛նց մարմնի որ մասերն ես հավանում: Կհամտեսե՞իր իրանց էդ մասը(երը): 

*8.* Սիրում ե՞ս, որ քեզ համտեսում են: 

*9.* Մի անգամից մինչև քանի՞ օրգազմ կձգես (գլուխ գովալ չկա): 

*10.* Էն սեռը, որ քեզ չի քաշում.… փորձել ե՞ս հետը՝ հետաքրքրության համար: 

*11.* Վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ ես սեքս արել: Լավ է՞ր: 

*12.* Սիրում ե՞ս 69: Արել ե՞ս: Եթե չէ՝ ինչի՞: Եթե հա՝ դուրդ եկել ա՞, կամ գալիս ա՞: 

*13.* Ամենաշատը քեզնից երիտասարդներն են քեզ ձգու՞մ, թե՞ քեզնից մեծերը: 

*14.* Ամենախենթ վայրն ու հանգամանքները, որոնցում սեքս ես արել: 

*15.* Ամենաաննորմալ ֆանտազիադ, որը քո կարծիքով մարդկանց շոկի մեջ կգցի:

----------


## ivy

Դե ինքդ էլ պատասխանիր քո հարցերին  :Tongue:

----------


## Adam

Ես կույս եմ:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես կույս եմ:


Դու կծխես էլ..

----------

Աթեիստ (18.03.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես կույս եմ:


Ֆանտազիաներիդ մեջ էլ ես կո՞ւյս, թե կույսերը ֆանտազիա չունեն։

----------


## boooooooom

Էս հարցերին պատասխանելու համար, պիտի նոր մականունով գրանցվել ու հասցեն էլ գրել այլ գալակտիկայից))

----------

Adam (18.03.2019), Աթեիստ (18.03.2019), Շինարար (18.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Ֆանտազիաներիդ մեջ էլ ես կո՞ւյս, թե կույսերը ֆանտազիա չունեն։


կուսակրոն եմ:  :Blush:

----------


## Adam

Հա բայց ի՞նչ մի կոմպլեքսավորվելու բան կա. յանի ո՞վ չի սիրում համտեսվել: Պատասխանեք, էլի:

----------


## Յոհաննես

ախպեր,որ ինձ բացատրեք համտեսելը որնա ես կլրացնեմ  :LOL:

----------

Adam (18.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

> ախպեր,որ ինձ բացատրեք համտեսելը որնա ես կլրացնեմ


 մինետը ապեր: Ո՞վ չի սիրում, որ իրան մինետ են անում. հը՞: Կամ ո՞ր մի աղջիկը չի սիրում, որ իրան կունի են անում.  :Jpit:

----------

Յոհաննես (18.03.2019)

----------


## ivy

*1. Առաջին անգամ քանի՞ տարեկանում ու ինչի՞ հենց էդ տարիքում:* 
Հարցը հստակ չի. առաջին անգամ ի՞նչ: Սե՞քս: Սեքսն էլ միանշանակ չի, կոնկրետ ի՞նչն է սեքս համարվում, ինչը՝ չէ:
Էդպես հազվադեպ է լինում, որ ամբողջ փաթեթը միանգամից ստանաս. քիչ-քիչ է լինում, ամեն անգամ՝ մի երկու քայլ ավել: Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ մոտ էդպես է եղել:

*2. Խմբակային սեքս արել ե՞ս: Եթե հա՝ ծավալվիր մի քիչ: Ի՞նչն էր քեզ դուր գալիս շատը: Եթե ոչ, կուզեի՞ր փորձել:* 
Երկու հոգին արդեն խումբ է, էնպես որ, հա, եղել է: Ավելի մեծ խմբեր չեն հետաքրքրում:

*3. Ձեռնաշարժության ժամանակ պատկերացրածդ հայտնի կանանցից կամ տղամարդկանցից: Ծավալվիր մի քիչ. ինչի՞ հենց ինքը կամ՝ իրենք: (վերաբերում ա նաև կանանց՝ իրենց մաստուրբացիայի ժամանակ)* 
Էս հարցը արդեն իսկ պատասխան է ներառում, որ ձեռնաշարժության ժամանակ պիտի ինչ-որ հայտնի դեմքեր պատկերացնես: Բայց հո բոլորի մոտ էդպես չի: Էլ չասած, որ ոչ բոլորն են ձեռնաշարժությամբ զբաղվում:
Էդ պատճառով, էս հարցն իմ դեպքում պատասխան չունի:

*4. Ակումբցիներից մեկի վրա ռեալ ֆանտազիաներ ունե՞ս: Մի՛ ասա՝ ով ա, պետք չի:* 
Ի՞նչ ֆանտազիաներ: Ֆանտազիաները տարբեր են լինում: Ես վառ երևակայություն ունեմ, ու տարբեր մարդիկ են ներառված են դրանում: Դե որ կոնկրետանալ չես ուզում, չենք կոնկրետանա:

*5. Եթե ինքդ քեզ հետ սեքս անելու հնարավորություն ունենայիր, կանեի՞ր: Ինքդ քո դուրը գալիս ե՞ս:* 
Եթե ես ուրիշ մարդ լինեի, ու Այվիին ճանաչեի, հա, ուշք ու միտքս հետը սեքս անելը կլիներ. պարզ բան: Ես հո անճաշակ չե՞մ:

*6. Մարմնիդ ո՞ր մասն ես ավելի շատ հավանում:* 
Որն եմ ավելի քիչ հավանում, ո՞ր:

*7. Էն մարդիկ, որոնք քեզ ձգում են. իրա՛նց մարմնի որ մասերն ես հավանում: Կհամտեսե՞իր իրանց էդ մասը(երը):* 
Նայած մարդ, ամեն մեկը մի բանով է ձգում: Բայց մարդ ուտելու ցանկություն չունեմ, ոչ էլ անգամ պատառաքաղի ծայրով համը տեսնել:

*8. Սիրում ե՞ս, որ քեզ համտեսում են:* 
Հլը որ մարմնիս բոլոր մասերը տեղն են, ու հուսով եմ, ոչ ոք էլ չի պատրաստվում ինձնից ճաշ եփել:

*9. Մի անգամից մինչև քանի՞ օրգազմ կձգես (գլուխ գովալ չկա):* 
Կարևորը քանակը չի, այլ որակը:

*10. Էն սեռը, որ քեզ չի քաշում.… փորձել ե՞ս հետը՝ հետաքրքրության համար:* 
Էդպիսի սեռ չկա, որ ինձ չի ձգում:

*11. Վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ ես սեքս արել: Լավ է՞ր:* 
Դա վերջին անգամը չէ՜ր... հուսով եմ: Վերջին անգամը դեռ չի եղել: Մի քանի տասնյակ տարի հետո կպատասխանեմ:

*12. Սիրում ե՞ս 69: Արել ե՞ս: Եթե չէ՝ ինչի՞: Եթե հա՝ դուրդ եկել ա՞, կամ գալիս ա՞:* 
Թվերից շատ գլուխ չեմ հանում, բայց բախտի բերմամբ ստիպված էի ամբողջ շաբաթավարտս հաշվապահության կուրսերում անցկացնել. դա դուր գալու բան չէր, ոչ էլ սեքսի էր: Բռնաբարության պես մի բան:

*13. Ամենաշատը քեզնից երիտասարդներն են քեզ ձգու՞մ, թե՞ քեզնից մեծերը:* 
Տարեկիցինե՜րը:
Հետո ավելի մեծերը: Ջահել էրեխեքով հետաքրքրված չեմ:

*14. Ամենախենթ վայրն ու հանգամանքները, որոնցում սեքս ես արել:* 
Խենթ վայրը ո՞րն է: Հլը խենթ մարդ ասեիր, մի բան կհասկանայինք:

*15. Ամենաաննորմալ ֆանտազիադ, որը քո կարծիքով մարդկանց շոկի մեջ կգցի:*
Ճիշտն ասած, իմ «ամենաաննորմալ» ֆանտազիաները սեքսի հետ կապված չեն: Ու դրա մասին դժվար թե ուրիշները իմանան. ես մարդկանց շոկից հանող եմ, ոչ թե շոկի մեջ գցող:

----------

Adam (18.03.2019), CactuSoul (18.03.2019), John (19.03.2019), Smokie (29.03.2019), Thom (19.03.2019), Շինարար (18.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Այվ, բայց ինչ դաղալն ես  :Tongue:   :Sad:

----------


## LisBeth

> կուսակրոն եմ:


Էս տեմպերով որ շարունակես զարգացումներդ շուտով սուրբ էլ կդառնաս։

----------


## LisBeth

> մինետը ապեր: Ո՞վ չի սիրում, որ իրան մինետ են անում. հը՞: Կամ ո՞ր մի աղջիկը չի սիրում, որ իրան կունի են անում.


 Ատլանտիկում մի հոդված կա, որտեղ ասվում ա որ ոչ մի բան էլ չեն սիրում, սեքս էլ ոչ սիրում են, ոչ անում են։ Ինչ էլ անում են նենց են անում որ անելները էլ չի գալիս, ու տենց շարունակ։

----------


## Adam

> Ատլանտիկում մի հոդված կա, որտեղ ասվում ա որ ոչ մի բան էլ չեն սիրում, սեքս էլ ոչ սիրում են, ոչ անում են։ Ինչ էլ անում են նենց են անում որ անելները էլ չի գալիս, ու տենց շարունակ։


 սուտ ստատիստիկաներ են:  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> սուտ ստատիստիկաներ են:


Չլինի դու կույս լինելով հանդերձ այլ ստատիստիկա կարող ես ներկայացնել։

----------


## Adam

> Չլինի դու կույս լինելով հանդերձ այլ ստատիստիկա կարող ես ներկայացնել։


  :Jpit:  իհարկե ոչ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չնայած հարցերից ոչ մեկին չի բռնում, բայց այս մի փաստով կկիսվեմ։
Իմ ամենաթունդ երազանքներից մեկը ինքնաթիռում ստյուարդեսսայի հետ սեքսով զբաղվելն է։

----------

Adam (18.03.2019), Տրիբուն (19.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Մտածում եմ՝ բռնեմ իրոք անկեղծ պատասխանեմ էս հարցաշարին (լրիվ անկեղծ. առանց թրոլլինգի) … պռոստը համոզված չեմ՝ մարդիկ կինեն՝ կբացվեն ու իրե՛նք էլ կգրեն  :Jpit:  , սաղ ինձ մենակ կթողնեն… էսօր ոչ մեկին չես վստահի … մեկ էլ բռնեմ՝ անկեղծ գրեմ հավեսի համար (առանց հասցես ուրիշ գալակտիկա դնելու  :LOL: ) մեկ էլ՝ Այվիի պես մանյովրների ու շրջանցումների հանդեպ… մանթո կնգնեմ պռոստը  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Այվ, բայց ինչ դաղալն ես


Ինչի՞  :Unsure: 
Շատ անկեղծ էլ պատասխանել եմ:

----------


## Adam

Լավ է, ասա: Ինչի՞ց պիտի քաշվեմ. էսքան անկեղծացել եմ՝ սա էլ գրեմ ու վերջ:  :Jpit: 

*1. Առաջին անգամ քանի՞ տարեկանում ու ինչի՞ հենց էդ տարիքում:* 

Առաջին անգամ 18 տարեկանում: Փոշմանում եմ բայց. պիտի ռիսկ ունենայի՝ 14-ում էլ սկսեի. հենց ցանկություններս լիովին արթնացան: Բայց դե՝ թքած: Էլ ոչինչ չես փոխի: 18-ն էլ վատ չի:

*2. Խմբակային սեքս արել ե՞ս: Եթե հա՝ ծավալվիր մի քիչ: Ի՞նչն էր քեզ դուր գալիս շատը: Եթե ոչ, կուզեի՞ր փորձել:* 

Արե՛լ եմ խմբակային սեքս: 3  հոգու հետ: Դզում ա:  :Jpit:  , ուղղակի ես շատ քթի մազ եմ. առաջին հերթին դեմքնե՛րը պիտի դուրըս գա՝ նոր: Էդ առումով՝ խմբակային միշտ անելը դժվար ա: Մի անգամ եմ արել, չեմ փոշմանել. էլի՛ կանեի  :Jpit: 

*3. Ձեռնաշարժության ժամանակ պատկերացրածդ հայտնի կանանցից կամ տղամարդկանցից: Ծավալվիր մի քիչ. ինչի՞ հենց ինքը կամ՝ իրենք: (վերաբերում ա նաև կանանց՝ իրենց մաստուրբացիայի ժամանակ)* 

Matt Damon՝ էն Jason Born-ի վախտերը: Կյանք էր (նիհար, կուբիկներով-բանով. ամեն ինչով), դեմքն էլ՝ էլ չասեմ: Հիմա չաղացել՝ գեշացել ա: American Pie-ի մեջի Kevin-ը: Դզում էր ինձ ահավոր՝ American Pie 1-ում: Prison Break-ի Michael-ը՝ մինչև 2-րդ սեզոն: Հետո էլի չաղացավ: Դիկապրիոն էրեխա վախտ  :LOL:  , չէ, սխալ հասկացաք. նկատի ունեմ՝ Տիտանիկի մեջ եղած վախտ, էլի:  Հետո՝ էլ չէ: Լավ դերասան ա, սիրում եմ, բայց գեշ ա: Justin Timberlake ՝ էլի ջահել վախտերը: Eminem (ջահել վախտ բեսա՜՜մթ ֆանտազիաս էր…շշշ, հանկարծ չիմանա  :Jpit:  ) Shawn Mendes , Maluma, Justin Bieber ...Սրանց կարելի ա ընդհանրապես հոշոտել՝ ոսկորներից ոչինչ չթողել:  :Jpit:  ( :LOL:  յախք) ... Tom Felton , Nick Jonas , Emmanuel Macron (ջահել վախտ), Cristiano Ronaldo , Mark Wahlberg (էն Marky Mark-ի վախտերը  :LOL: ), Charlie Puth ( :Jpit:  ) , օղորմածիկ Paul Walker ( :Jpit:  ) , Andrew Garfield (էլի ջահել վախտ) , Jesse Eisenberg ( :Jpit:  ) , Dave Franco ( :Jpit:  ) և այլն :p 

*4. Ակումբցիներից մեկի վրա ռեալ ֆանտազիաներ ունե՞ս: Մի՛ ասա՝ ով ա, պետք չի:* 

Էս հարցին չեմ պատասխանում ! 

*5. Եթե ինքդ քեզ հետ սեքս անելու հնարավորություն ունենայիր, կանեի՞ր: Ինքդ քո դուրը գալիս ե՞ս:* 

Հա, կանեի. ինքս իմ դուրը գալիս եմ: Դաժե մեկ-մեկ ինձ վաննայում նայելուց՝ էրեկցիա եմ ապրում: ))) , հավեսով ինքս իմ հետ սեքս կանեի: Բայց դե՝ ճկուն գիմնաստ ա պետք լինել  :LOL:  

*6. Մարմնիդ ո՞ր մասն ես ավելի շատ հավանում:* 

Տորսս եմ շատ հավանում:

*7. Էն մարդիկ, որոնք քեզ ձգում են. իրա՛նց մարմնի որ մասերն ես հավանում: Կհամտեսե՞իր իրանց էդ մասը(երը):* 

Էլի տորսերը: Համտեսել եմ:

*8. Սիրում ե՞ս, որ քեզ համտեսում են:* 

Շատ եմ սիրում, որ ինձ համտեսում են՝ մինչև վերջին կաթիլը  :LOL: 

*9. Մի անգամից մինչև քանի՞ օրգազմ կձգես (գլուխ գովալ չկա):* 

Մի անգամից 2 օրգազմից ավել արդեն սկսում ա ցավալ: Ու զուգընկերոջս էրեսը սկի չեմ էլ ուզում տեսնեմ: Մի թափից 2 օրգազմից ավել երբեք չեմ ունեցել:

*10. Էն սեռը, որ քեզ չի քաշում.… փորձել ե՞ս հետը՝ հետաքրքրության համար:* 

Փորձել եմ՝ դուրըս չի եկել:

*11. Վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ ես սեքս արել: Լավ է՞ր:* 

Վերջին անգամ մի շաբաթ առաջ: Ոչինչ: Մեեեհ… սովորական: 

*12. Սիրում ե՞ս 69: Արել ե՞ս: Եթե չէ՝ ինչի՞: Եթե հա՝ դուրդ եկել ա՞, կամ գալիս ա՞:* 

69 սիրում եմ, արել եմ ու կանեմ  :Jpit: 

*13. Ամենաշատը քեզնից երիտասարդներն են քեզ ձգու՞մ, թե՞ քեզնից մեծերը:* 

Ամենաշատը ինձ ձգում են ինձնից երիտասարդները:

*14. Ամենախենթ վայրն ու հանգամանքները, որոնցում սեքս ես արել:* 

Տրադիցիոն ավտոյի ետնամասում չեմ արել, բայց գնացքում արել եմ: Dublin-ից Belfast գնալուց: Մանրամասների մեջ չեմ խորանա: 

*15. Ամենաաննորմալ ֆանտազիադ, որը քո կարծիքով մարդկանց շոկի մեջ կգցի:*

Գնացքի կանտրալյորի հետ լինելը: Ինչ սիտուացիայում՝ չգիտեմ: Սցենարի վրա պիտի աշխատվվի հլը: Գումարած, որ կանտրալյորն էլ սիրուն պիտի լինի ու ջահել: Այսինքն՝ անհնար ա:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (19.03.2019), Աթեիստ (18.03.2019)

----------

